# Does anyone else tend to be picky about the gender of their pets?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I prefer to have boy pets and I have no idea why.....anyone else like this?

PS: If I get a girl pet, I love it just as much, but if given the choice I choose boys...:dunno:


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm picky with some pets. With cats and dogs, boys and girls have very different personalities. While girls can be just as sweet as boys, the boys have a certain laid back quality that is just charming. I have had both and I prefer boys to chill out with, but girl dogs can be quite goofy and fun.

With tarantulas I prefer girls because..well, they live longer! Depending on the species a male could live a max of two years while the female could live 15! 

For reptiles..males don't lay eggs! That's a plus, no worries about egg binding. 

Though of course it all depends on the animal.  Sometimes a girl will call to me~And sometimes a boy will call to me.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting question. It depends for me. I will always chose a female dog over a male one. I don't want the yard and bushes to be burned up by little boys lifting their legs all over. That doesn't fly with me. For cats it doesn't really matter. It depends more on personality. I would rather have a snugglepuss over a sourpuss. But if I had to chose between a male and female cat with the same personality I would go with the female again due to the risk of territory-marking behaviour. If I ever got a small animal I would probably go with a male because they are easier to neuter.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I prefer to have boy pets and I have no idea why.....anyone else like this?
> 
> PS: If I get a girl pet, I love it just as much, but if given the choice I choose boys...:dunno:


I am the polar opposite. I always pick girls if given a choice. My heart dog was a girl. I currently have 2 boys but only because one was supposed to be a foster and once I got some crappy applications for him, I decided his place was here forever. The other one is a show dog and the breeder just gave me a deal I couldn't pass on. So now, I have 2 boys but still prefer girls. I got a female cat recently to help balance the scales. ha ha


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I am :-D And so is my Mother. She is pro females and I am pro males! I generally find male animals more affectionate  Where as my Mother thinks males are gross haha.

Granted I'd take a male or female any day! I just love animals.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i pick boy snakes since they tend to stay smaller and less aggresive as females  and boy cats less annoying and more lazy :3
i never owned a girl dog :| only a boy dog


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm more partial to girls. The only boys in my house are one of my cats, my 4 betta males, and my hamster, who was free so I didnt get to choose. My other two cats and 7 bettas are female 

I prefer female dogs, as males seem to be more annoying to me for some reason, always doin' tha dirty on my leg and being harder to train.


----------



## Spook (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know why, but I pretty much always prefer male pets! They just seem a lot more laid back, and I've never been able to bond with a girl dog or cat like I have with the boys.  I had two female rats and a female cat, all of whom I loved dearly -- but they were all more aloof and kept more to themselves then my male pets ever did, and I'd definitely pick a male over a female if given the chance.

I have to say though, I think I love my male and female Betta equally! Though at this point I almost think I love my girls just a smidge more, because my boy's tail biting habits have me at the end of my rope! ):


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bettafish15 said:


> males seem to be more annoying to me for some reason, always doin' tha dirty on my leg and being harder to train.


:rofl:


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I am  Depends on the animal, though.
For dogs, I'd pick a girl. I've only ever had one girl dog, all the others are boys. (not really like I had a choice, Mom got them b4 I was born xD)
For birds, I'd pick a boy. Girls are grumpy xD
Fish, I don't care. I've only ever had 1 girl that I'm aware of.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is a really tough question for me. For dogs, it depends on the breed. If I'm looking for a guard dog, I'll pick a male. If I'm looking for a lapdog, female. 
For rats, I prefer females because they tend to be more active and don't tend to smell as much. 
As for bettas, no preference yet since I have yet to own a female.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I prefer my dogs to be females. Most other pets I don't care. With fish I usually hope there are both males and female so I have a chance to breed them.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer male to female. I'm a guy so I guess I relate to the males better.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> I prefer male to female. I'm a guy so I guess I relate to the males better.


And I'm a girl so I relate to girls better  I'm the same way.


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

If given the choice, 9 times out of 10, female. Especially in dogs. I can't stand it when boys always lift their leg on flowers and everything, haha. Though I have rescued male dogs before.

When it comes to fish, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It depends on the pet. For rats, I prefer boys. I've never found them to smell (could have something to do with the daily cleanings ) because they are such laid-back squishes. I love nothing more than when I am sitting in my favourite chair and my fat boy Hyde waddles up my chest and plonks himself down in *his* special spot on my right shoulder. 
That being said, I am planning to neuter my boys and have girls as well, because they do have their own sweet charm, but if I had to choose I'd always have boys. I also prefer that boys are less likely to die of cancer.

For the reptiles I plan to have (a blue-tongue, a shingleback and a bearded dragon), I am going to have boys, I think, simply because of the health reasons. 

For other animals, I'd get whatever I fell in love with.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Dogs and cats I prefer male. I'm not much of a gardener so I don't care about the male pee. I actually haven't had a problem with my 20lb terrier and my natural growth yard though. I just find female cats and dogs more picky and prissy (won't go for a walk in the rain! sissy)
I haven't had a male rabbit before but I think my spayed female is prissy and sossy so I would try a male next. I hear neutered males are best kind. Females are so territorial, even with their tubes tied!! 
Betta, I just like males better. Call me shallow!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I prefer female dogs.... more belly to rub and never that wierd moment when you weren't paying attention all the way and went to rub their belly... XD
I don't have a preference for anything else.. though males are usually more mellow and more sociable for ALL animals


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont mind any particular gender for pets. im still at the point where any one that catches my eye gets chosen. as for betta, i do prefer males but id have loved if my betta in the avy was a female as per the original plan. original plans dont always go as desired especially if the color pattern i s hard to come by for my green dt. if anything im still looking for a green marble female betta of similar colour pattern, tail type is less important.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We prefer males, have all females *shrug* lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

female kitties... just have tended to gravitate to them in the past. Not to say I can't make friends with a lovely boy.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I prefer female dogs over males. Male dogs tend to be more territorial in my experience and i do not like keeping just only one dog. Three females and one male currently but I admit I'm getting a malecocker spaniel soon to be my female pup's potential mate.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

"potential mate"?? 

Sorry. I'm not a condoner of random breeding. Either you're a reputable breeder or you don't breed. Bottom line. Too many thousands of dogs and cats and everything else die each year in shelters and at the hands of the wrong people because of irresponsible breeding. I'm sorry to say it too, because I'm sure you're a nice family who just wants to have some puppies. Reality is, where will the puppies live and will they all have as caring a home as you give your dogs? Chances are they won't. Statistics don't lie. 
I wouldn't suggest a male if you want puppies. Sorry :/ Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Laki said:


> "potential mate"??
> 
> Sorry. I'm not a condoner of random breeding. Either you're a reputable breeder or you don't breed. Bottom line. Too many thousands of dogs and cats and everything else die each year in shelters and at the hands of the wrong people because of irresponsible breeding. I'm sorry to say it too, because I'm sure you're a nice family who just wants to have some puppies. Reality is, where will the puppies live and will they all have as caring a home as you give your dogs? Chances are they won't. Statistics don't lie.
> I wouldn't suggest a male if you want puppies. Sorry :/ Just my 2 cents.


This is not any random breeding that I am speaking about just for the sake of getting pups. And yes, I am aware of what I am doing. I am a member of several dog chapters trying to get myself educated, not someone else trying to breed dogsfor the sake of having many dogs so before you criticize me, know who I am because you already came to a conclusiom I am nothing but an irresponsible breeder.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Just gotta be careful with your words in the future.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Laki said:


> Just gotta be careful with your words in the future.


Not when level of comprehension and understanding varies especially as this is a global community. I've seen this from the birth of this forum that not all of us understand the same way. This is exactly why we have disagreements going to the point accusations become personal. I would be more cautious how the individual you dont know yet should be talked to because your approach felt rather a slap to me. Yes, maybe I should have worded my post better but who would know if others have the same level of understanding?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's true, it's difficult to judge how people will take your wording. I took his words as the opposite--possible mate meaning that he is studying and wants to make sure it will work out--the 'possible' meaning he may not even allow them to breed! Sounded like he was being responsible, as opposed to being automatically determined to have puppies.

But that's a forum for you, lots of misunderstandings can happen! That's why I always like to double check and ask people just in case I am misreading them XD


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Male cats. I have a preference for neither personality wise. I got Darcy (she's a retired Maine **** breeder female) she was already spayed. I have a fear of dealing with females getting spayed. So my other three cats? Are boys because they were kittens when I got them and neutering is less traumatic for someone who has anxiety about that stuff.

I like Female bunnies best just because personally I found them to have more personality (Don't have any now but used to)


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I just buy them in pairs!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

purplemuffin said:


> It's true, it's difficult to judge how people will take your wording. I took his words as the opposite--possible mate meaning that he is studying and wants to make sure it will work out--the 'possible' meaning he may not even allow them to breed! Sounded like he was being responsible, as opposed to being automatically determined to have puppies.
> 
> But that's a forum for you, lots of misunderstandings can happen! That's why I always like to double check and ask people just in case I am misreading them XD


Thanks, PM! I owe you one.;-)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

my female dog turned out to be a male 
my male chinchilla turned out to be a female

:-?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

:lol: sounds like you weren't picky enough! That's hilarious!


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Almost always had female dogs and cats when I was growing up. I guess out of habit I still have girls. That spraying/marking thing is hard to take, imo.

--Gina


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I prefer female dogs. The ones my family's had have been very sweet, and they seem to be more mature in general than males. Males are more energetic (and kind of annoying). It does depend on the dog though.
I've never had a cat, but I'm going to adopt one when I'm out of college. I don't really care whether it's a male or female. I'm just going to have the shelter choose the best match for me.
Bettas- It depends on the fish, but I tend to find more males I like than females. 
Rabbits- I have a female, and I love her. I think I'd try a male next though. Sophie's just very independent and the males seem to be more... social?
Horses- Geldings (castrated males). I'm not going to be able to get a horse for awhile. Probably not for years, if at all.
And those are the pets that I've had and/or want to get in my lifetime.


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

I am female and prefers male dogs. My parents have had male and female dogs and I prefer male dogs. They are more protective out of the house or some call it territorial but they are more laid back at home. For bettas, somehow I always gravitate to males as well maybe due to their beautiful finnage but if a female's personality stands out, don't mind having them as well.


----------

